# How much off MSRP should I be looking at for an X5 s40i custom order in TX?



## explosive0 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thinking of pushing for 10%, but I've been away from BMWs for a couple years, so not sure what makes a good deal.


----------



## mickkassem (Jan 15, 2013)

explosive0 said:


> Thinking of pushing for 10%, but I've been away from BMWs for a couple years, so not sure what makes a good deal.


Please let me know how you do. I would like to order again and pick it up in SC. Would never need to see the dealer at all.


----------



## explosive0 (Aug 16, 2015)

mickkassem said:


> Please let me know how you do. I would like to order again and pick it up in SC. Would never need to see the dealer at all.


8% is the best I've been able to get, even after much pushing. Going to stop at this point and just order.


----------

